

Ask HN: Bug or Feature? - jsmartonly

new | threads | comments | ask | jobs | submit<p>On top of HN page, the above selections always show when you click new, threads, comments, ask and jobs. Why it is not the case when click "submit"? It that by design?<p>Thanks!
======
icebraining
I don't have any insider information, but it seems sensible to me, because all
selections except for submit are essentially filters on the list (so it makes
sense to show other filters), while submit is a different action, where those
filters don't apply.

